

XHP-JS: Building efficient user interface components with Hack, React, and XHP - jamesgpearce
https://code.facebook.com/posts/858739974205250/announcing-xhp-js-building-efficient-user-interface-components-with-hack-react-and-xhp/

======
el_duderino
Side question: I wonder how HN let this be posted as a duplicate - just the
trailing slash in the URL?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9859511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9859511)

------
pixelcort
Does constructReactInstance require node.js servers?

~~~
fredemmott
No - it still renders the element client-side so that it supports interactive
components. See:

[https://github.com/hhvm/xhp-
js/blob/master/src/XHPReact.php](https://github.com/hhvm/xhp-
js/blob/master/src/XHPReact.php)

[https://github.com/hhvm/xhp-
js/blob/master/xhpjs.js#L94-100](https://github.com/hhvm/xhp-
js/blob/master/xhpjs.js#L94-100)

